# Catholic Nursing Home 1960s, unmarried mothers



## Jo/Joe (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm trying to track down my half brother who was born in a Catholic nursing home in Bristol in 1963/64. Anyone happen to know the name of any such establishment? Don't have much info.


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Dec 29, 2005)

Jo/Joe said:
			
		

> I'm trying to track down my half brother who was born in a Catholic nursing home in Bristol in 1963/64. Anyone happen to know the name of any such establishment? Don't have much info.



no: but if you try your local Catholic Archdiocese (Bristol probably) Social Service Dept, they will direct you.  There is a national body holding records of children in such homes, based in Preston (I think)--but try your local archdiocese first.


----------



## Jo/Joe (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks Larry


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 30, 2005)

Jo/Joe said:
			
		

> I'm trying to track down my half brother who was born in a Catholic nursing home in Bristol in 1963/64. Anyone happen to know the name of any such establishment? Don't have much info.




I may be making assumptions you have not written about but a hell of a lot of children were "exported" to Australia at that time. It has ended up as somewhat of a national scandal. (You could try Barnardos as well as the other suggestion).


----------



## Jo/Joe (Dec 30, 2005)

Blimey, thanks for the info. Hopefully that's not the case. We've no idea where he went.


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 30, 2005)

Jo/Joe said:
			
		

> Blimey, thanks for the info. Hopefully that's not the case. We've no idea where he went.



Add the Salvation Army to your search:-
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/110753.stm


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Dec 30, 2005)

Jo/Joe said:
			
		

> Blimey, thanks for the info. Hopefully that's not the case. We've no idea where he went.


if it was an RC home, they will have records & forward any letter (rather than just give you an address I think).  Go that route before considering more esoteric Antipodean possibilities...


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 30, 2005)

Larry O'Hara said:
			
		

> if it was an RC home, they will have records & forward any letter (rather than just give you an address I think).  Go that route before considering more esoteric Antipodean possibilities...




I agree, it is best to do a search systematically. However at that time unless a child was fostered, childrens homes were over a few short years emptied and the children sent to mainly Australia, some were sent to Canada as well.


----------



## Jo/Joe (Dec 30, 2005)

I did email a Bristol catholic organisation yesterday, which I think is what you refer to. You can also ask 'approved Intermediary Agencies' to approach adoptees now according to a gov website. When they let me know who/what these are I'll pursue that as well.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## abstract1 (Dec 31, 2005)

Jo/Joe said:
			
		

> I did email a Bristol catholic organisation yesterday, which I think is what you refer to. You can also ask 'approved Intermediary Agencies' to approach adoptees now according to a gov website. When they let me know who/what these are I'll pursue that as well.
> 
> Thanks for the replies.



Have you also tried the adoption contact register? It could be another place to search.

You could also try approaching your local Social Services department - they have people who do what is called Section 51 counselling and when I approached them, the person I saw was able to shed an enormous amount of light on the catholic mother and baby home I was born in (Camden) and she was also obviously very skilled in terms of then pursuing, sensitively and discreetly, any leads!

The other 'intermediary' agencies they're referring to may be ones based in Ireland, as it remains, afaik, illegal for adoptive children to search for their birth parents/siblings there, however, there are organisations who will help!  I'm guessing this may be, as mine was, because many young Irish women came over to either have terminations or to give birth away from their families (?)

Either way, good luck to you!!


----------



## Jo/Joe (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks again folks.

My mum has placed her name on the adoption register. I am in contact with the Bristol diocese who have responded to get more details. I hope they'll be able to act as a go between if the opportunity arises.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 4, 2006)

abstract posted some helpful advice.  

Also you could try
http://www.norcap.org.uk/
http://www.adoptees-contact-line.com/
http://www.genesreunited.co.uk/ ( might be worth a go)

since 1975 adoptees have been able to ask for their original birth certificate when they are aged 18 which, by law has to be provided( once they have been counselled as per the legislation) The new adoption act as you know gives you new powers to ask for an intermediary ( norcap are spot on on this)
My experience of Social services adoption department was disasterous, Norcap on the other hand were excellent.Adoptees are allowed to search for their birth family. Those born before 1975 have to use a counselling service in order to gain their birth certificate but its in no way illegal for an adoptee to look for and try to contact their birth family. Many do choose to use an intermediary. 
Norcap has its own register in additon to the 'birth marriages and deaths' one which might be well worth you registering on

I also found this adoption agency which may very well know where the original records are kept and help you to access them
http://www.ccsadoption.org/

Unfortunately the salvation army wont help unless the parents were married at the time of the childs birth ( i tried this one myself in order to try to trace my father)

Im an adopted adult who did make contact with my birth mother (one of my siblings also did)and would be happy for you to PM me if you wished. If you also posted your details on the register that might be helpful.
I know I felt 'pressure' from my mother and might well have been more willing to meet with my 1/2 brother before her had he known about me and been willing to be a contact. The more options your brother has open to him the better.
Good luck


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 4, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> I agree, it is best to do a search systematically. However at that time unless a child was fostered, childrens homes were over a few short years emptied and the children sent to mainly Australia, some were sent to Canada as well.


Proof please, in the form of links that childrens homes were systematically emptied and children sent abroad.
Lets get things clear  before you start down your road as fountain of all knowledge when you actually obviously know very little about the subject or you would be able to provide some sort of more contructive advice..
I think you'll find yes SOME children did get sent to australia but it was far from a systematic emptying and shipping out of children born here during the 60's that was far less likely if you were a lovely bouncing baby fresh from a mother and baby home and theres really no need to alarm Jo/joe as some sort of 'helpful' contribution to this thread


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 4, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Proof please, in the form of links that childrens homes were systematically emptied and children sent abroad.
> Lets get things clear  before you start down your road as fountain of all knowledge when you actually obviously know very little about the subject or you would be able to provide some sort of more contructive advice..



I already provided a reference if you can't be bothered to fucking read it I cannot help that.
For fucks sake this was a national bloody scandal, nationally publicised back in 1998. The shit hit the fan big time about this, due to the disgusting treatment many of the children got in Australia.
I really despair sometimes I really fucking do. 
Back in the 1960s carried as late as 1967 childrens homes were emptied and closed down all over Britain. 
How anyone is unaware of this given the publicity at the time and those children now obviously adults still coming back to Britain to search for relatives amazes me.


----------



## laptop (Jan 4, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> at that time unless a child was fostered, childrens homes were over a few short years emptied and the children sent to mainly Australia, some were sent to Canada as well.









1) *Some* children were sent to the Colonies. Tobyjug probably saw a TV programme about this.

2) *Later* - from memory, long after they'd stopped sending kids overseas - children's homes were closed as policy shifted toward adoption and fostering in the UK.


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 4, 2006)

laptop said:
			
		

> 1) *Some* children were sent to the Colonies. Tobyjug probably saw a TV programme about this.
> 
> 2) *Later* - from memory, long after they'd stopped sending kids overseas - children's homes were closed as policy shifted toward adoption and fostering in the UK.



Fuck you, you bastard, bringing piss taking into a very serious subject.
From the reference I provided over 100000 children were shipped out.
When I was a child there were fund raising events for childrens homes where I lived at the time. By the time I was 18 or 19 all of the childrens homes in the area had been shut down because all of the children had been "exported" to mainly Australia.


----------



## laptop (Jan 4, 2006)

BBC said:
			
		

> Over 100,000 children were sent to the colonies during the 100 years child migration lasted and it only came to a halt as recently as 1967.



But for example:




			
				Barnados said:
			
		

> the charity changed its name in 1966 from Dr Barnardo's Homes to Dr Barnardo's. By the end of the decade [for the arithmetically challenged, that's by 1970] plans were made to close down large numbers of homes and to convert them into specialist units.
> 
> link



No overlap. Tobyjug is talking scaremongering bollox.

Back on topic: given the date of birth Joe/Jo gives for their brother, it is *extremely unlikely* that he was sent abroad - given that the programmes were winding down before he was born and I recall no accounts of 3-year-olds being put on the boat anyway.


----------



## tobyjug (Jan 5, 2006)

laptop said:
			
		

> Tobyjug is talking scaremongering bollox.
> .



http://www.parliament.the-stationery-office.co.uk/pa/cm199798/cmselect/cmhealth/755/75507.htm


----------



## laptop (Jan 5, 2006)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> http://www.parliament.the-stationery-office.co.uk/pa/cm199798/cmselect/cmhealth/755/75507.htm



I'm not disputing that children were shipped abroad, nincompoop.

I'm telling you it has nothing to do with Jo/Joe's question or this thread. 

Because, you know, the thing about history is that things happen at different times.

Thank fuck you hadn't remembered a TV docco about Herod's massacre of the innocents...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 5, 2006)

LOLitty LOL  Toby why do you always have to 'know' something about everything, even when it doesnt have an awful lot of relevance to whatever it is thats being discussed.
Yesterday saw you claiming that a rape of a three year old by a man known to the mother was linked to the abduction and release of a 6 year old in tyneside and now Jo/joes brother's likely to have been shipped off to the colonies   dear god, just try not answering when you dont know something rather than grasping at staws in order to post something then argiung about just how right you are.
Incidentally childrens homes were closed becuase social services departments and charities realised it was far better for children to join a loving home, no matter how temporarily and foster care was, and still is the preferred option wherever possible, NOT becuase they'd shipped all the kids off abroad


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.missing-you.net/

is another site you may be interested in Jo/Joe. You can leave a message with whatever details you do have, however sketchy ( mothers name, date of birth and mother and baby home would be a good start) and see whether if your brother is searching he comes across it


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 5, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Yesterday saw you claiming that a rape of a three year old by a man known to the mother was linked to the abduction and release of a 6 year old in tyneside



Er, no - he questioned whether they _might _ be linked, and if you look at the thread again today detective-boy has said he wouldn't be surprised if they were.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 5, 2006)

and if you look at what he was using as evidence for that was- as with this very spurious at best. The supposed 'age' of the attacker in tyneside  which he put at 47 when he saw someone aged 47 was being held  in Cardiff in connection with the investigation( hell the 47 year old could have had any sort of involvement even as minor as lending a friend a car with no idea what was to occur  ). Toby then used this to link it  which it seems was total guesswork on tobyjugs part becuase no age for the tyneside attacker was released. Toby doesnt know but it doesnt stop him using anything he can think of to evidence his claims
Again here he is on this thread- adoption, and all of a sudden hes linking this with thousands of children being shipped abtroad with no proof at all that that may be the case. He then argues how right he is and how relevant he is- when he isnt.


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 5, 2006)

Whatever. I suggest you leave out your personal spats with Tobyjug on this thread.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 5, 2006)

wouldnt be difficult if Toby was offering any sort of relevant advice/help  as it is people will pick him up on it when hes scaremongering. If anyone else had posted 'they might have shipped him abroad'  with no relevance to the thread ( so likely to cause alarm/upset/worry)they'd be pulled up on it so why not Tobyjug??


----------



## WasGeri (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, it does have relevance to this thread as it's a possibility. 

By all means challenge him on _this issue _ if you think he's wrong - but you started bringing up things he said on other threads which are not relevant to this one.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 5, 2006)

Another link which might be helpful to you
http://www.findaparentorchild.co.uk/
 and theres a factsheet here
http://www.familyrecords.gov.uk/frc/pdfs/missing_persons.pdf


----------



## Jo/Joe (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks for those links Lilmisshissyfit, I'm waiting on an email from one of them who I contacted through the Bristol diocese. If that comes to nothing I'll try one of your options.


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Jan 5, 2006)

Jo/Joe said:
			
		

> Thanks for those links Lilmisshissyfit, I'm waiting on an email from one of them who I contacted through the Bristol diocese. If that comes to nothing I'll try one of your options.



Joe, NORCAP are good, & the diocesae will put you in touch with the Catholic Adoption people anyway.  If I were you, I'd be thinking about what you want to say/write to your sibling--hopefully it won't be long now.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 5, 2006)

For some reason Ariel Bruce has popped into my head as someone useful to contact...dunno why, my brain filing system just does this sometimes with no frame of reference....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 5, 2006)

Just googled her to check the spelling and bingo!
http://www.arielbruce.com/


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 5, 2006)

Jo/Joe said:
			
		

> Thanks for those links Lilmisshissyfit, I'm waiting on an email from one of them who I contacted through the Bristol diocese. If that comes to nothing I'll try one of your options.


Good stuff. In my experience getting as many feelers out as is possible is your absolute best bet. esp contact norcap to talk things through if you do get some info becuase they the specialists in this area. Far more than SS are 

 I can personally vouch for the fuckwittedness of one who was an adoption social worker for 25 years+ before she managed to wreck my head for a long time and possibly also any relationship I might have had with my mother. All becuase she couldnt wait to get us back in contact ( which with hindsight should have been done gradually- not with my birth mother phoning out of the blue  )
Good luck with it


----------



## Bridget Sampson (Nov 10, 2016)

Jo/Joe said:


> I'm trying to track down my half brother who was born in a Catholic nursing home in Bristol in 1963/64. Anyone happen to know the name of any such establishment? Don't have much info.


I was in a mother and baby home in Bristol in 1967 it was Catholic all I can remember I think it was on a hill, it had a work house if you know the name I would be very grateful.
I was told when I first got pregnant I had to have an abortion, I refused, so I was sent to this awful place and told I had to give my baby up for adoption.
From the home we were sent to St Monica's in Bristol to work it was awful, I was 16 then.  Anyway One day I just had enough and walked out.  I got on a train and came home.  My mum went mad and said I had to go back.  I ran away again. I refused to give my baby up and said no. I had 2 beautiful twin girls.  I thought of ringing St Monica's and asking them the name of the home, think it might frighten them a bit. I hated that place the nuns were awful. I feel so sorry for all the girls that were forced to give their babies away.  I kept my girls I was lucky.


----------

